# When do i get my number?



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Joined the TTOC online today, had an email confirming my membership and have a lovely new TTOC patch on my username, have no idea what my membership number is though as I want to add the patch to my sig.
Any advice plse.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry had to go to work today :wink: W00051


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I was going to post earlier and suggest if they could let you get home from work and have tea first before logging on and working through the days orders


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------

